# How much $ on average per fiber goat?



## Boercurious (Oct 11, 2014)

My wife and I are trying to decide what type I goat farming we want to do. I lean towards meat and she wants dairy but I can't help but feel I'm not giving fiber goats enough thought. Can anyone tell me how much money on average one can expect or hope to make from one goat per year? I can then do the math to figure amounts for whole herds. 
Thank you for your time!
David


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are looking for break even or profit, then go with meat goats. I don't have any numbers. I made the decision to just have a few goats for personal use so I'm not making any money. But if you get fiber goats, they need to be shorn twice a year. There is a lot more involved with their fiber and you need to be prepared for the extra care.


----------



## Boercurious (Oct 11, 2014)

Cool. Thanks. Maybe I'll just focus on met for profit and dairy. Then get a couple fiber goats later for personal use.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

*Fiber Meat or Dairy*

There are pros and cons to all. Profitability is what you make it. Fiber goats are no more problematic to raise than any others. Every breed has its unique problems and demands
. 
There is definitely a cashmere/mohair market and you can probably expect to get $14-$16 per ounce of cleaned hair. Average yield per goat is 1.5 - 2 pounds sheared - after cleaning you will get half of that amount...So roughly $150 - $200 product per goat. Different hair breeds will produce different amounts..PyCazz, Pygora, Angora are the main producers. Fiber goats are growing in popularity so babies are in demand and can bring $80 - $200 for pure bred kids.
They do need to be sheared, but shearing them is an easier (in my mind) process than shearing sheep and can be done by anyone. Again, depending on the type of fiber goat, shearing can be done once or twice a year. You do have to make an effort to find a market to sell the hair.

I raise Pygoras (fiber goats) and find them to be smart, tough, friendly and productive.
Any goats you keep for milk or fiber will need periodic maintenance. Meat goats can be a fast turn around, but are larger and have different dietary requirements. There is a growing market for goat meat as well. They do not require the hands-on attention that dairy or fiber goats need. But the value of the meat goats is totally dependent on market demand. If you go big into meat goats, then you need to decide on the market vs. sale value of the kids.

Any livestock farming has its risks and rewards. We have had cows, sheep and horses. All require large investments in time and money. So far though, the fiber goats have been dollar for dollar a good investment.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

artzkat said:


> There are pros and cons to all. Profitability is what you make it. Fiber goats are no more problematic to raise than any others. Every breed has its unique problems and demands
> .
> There is definitely a cashmere/mohair market and you can probably expect to get $14-$16 per ounce of cleaned hair. Average yield per goat is 1.5 - 2 pounds sheared - after cleaning you will get half of that amount...So roughly $150 - $200 product per goat. Different hair breeds will produce different amounts..PyCazz, Pygora, Angora are the main producers. Fiber goats are growing in popularity so babies are in demand and can bring $80 - $200 for pure bred kids.
> They do need to be sheared, but shearing them is an easier (in my mind) process than shearing sheep and can be done by anyone. Again, depending on the type of fiber goat, shearing can be done once or twice a year. *You do have to make an effort to find a market to sell the hair.*
> ...


 I know this is an old thread but I was just sort of skimming the fiber goat topic, and really the bolded just seems to be the biggest kicker with the whole deal. I personally wouldn't mind giving fiber goats a shot but I cant think of any potential markets in my area.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

*Fiber goats vs others*

To expand on my original post..you will need to find a market for your meat goats and dairy products also. Unless you are doing a very small herd for home kill and butchering, the value of the meat goat is dependant on market prices...right now, beef, is the big leader. Meat goats for sizeable profit require a relatively large, kid producing herd...just like cows.
You will need to evaluate your shipping to sale/slaughter/kidding costs vs feed, maintenance/vetting/and shelter costs.

If you are in the commercial end, sales, breeding, etc. there are a number of veterinary expenses including testing and vaccinations (CL, CAE, Johnnes disease)plus scrapies tagging if you are crossing state lines.

Goat milk is regulated differently from state to state and in some places no raw milk is allowed for sale..why so many dairy goat producers go to cheese and soap manufacture. Plus you will need to be able to set aside time for milking out, breeding, kidding and add the expense of vet costs, and investment in milking equipment.

The "backyard" pet goat market is growing as more communities are becoming friendlier toward small animals and chickens. So smaller breeds, like pygmies,dwarf nubians, fainters are in demand. Some of the smaller fiber breeds, like Pygoras, Cashgoras, etc. can serve cross purposes as milk producers, fiber producers, meat animals and "kid" producers for the pet market.

Talk to your local Ag agent and find out what resources/markets/breeders are available to you in your area..go visit and do lots of research. Goats are unique in so many ways that you need to find the "fit" for your lifestyle and goals before plunging in. If you are looking for big, fast profit, you may want to rethink the whole goat scenario.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Just talking mohair, most of the folks I know sell online raw and mostly by the lb or fleece ($30 to $50 lb depending and higher for better quality) getting no where near the price in the above post. SOME do when finding that right buyer. There is a lot of excitement about doll makers because they look for perfect, clean mohair that's prepared for that use by the oz. When doll makers have contacted me, they seem to be catching on to the cheaper ways of buying, but if you are lucky (and I so far have not had one sale to a doll maker but a friend has), you'll find those willing to pay a nice price per oz for the ease of nicely prepared mohair for dolls.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know if you're still deciding, Boercurious, or if you've already purchased, but thought I'd add my two cents anyway. I wouldn't recommend getting into goats with the idea that you'll be making money. Can it be done? Absolutely, but don't expect to purchase a herd of goats and be profiting your first, second, or even third year. Start up costs are high, the learning curve is a long process, and building a name for your herd takes time and dedication. Goats really have to be a true passion of the individual raising them. Most breeders are in it as a hobby. I don't know if profit is a huge concern to you, but with how I read your original post, to me it sounded like it's a make it or break it. If you're in it for the love of goats...I would just pick a breed you're most passionate about. If you're stuck, maybe get one of each breed you're interested in and give them a try. See which one appeals to you most. Good luck!


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

A good place to watch pricing is at this link. The well defined locks with pretty color sell higher. Start watching around spring and fall shearing. Fall brings in more money.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Mohair.For.Sale/


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good advice, KW... After years trying out breeds I have milk goats, meat goats and minis. I use the milk to feed my pigs and family, sell meat goats for 4h, and we eat the meat. I may try a fiber goat at some time too... It's all an adventure


----------



## fuzzyfacedgoats (Nov 21, 2015)

How is mohair prepared for dolls, Phydough? At first I thought real long shot but doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Washed, sometimes dyed, tied at the cut end, brushed, and a straight edge cut. KW Farms is right. It takes years to profit and is a hobby for many of us. I don't break even but I have a great time with it all.


----------

